

Ever get a weird/sentamental feeling when getting rid of old computers? - skcin7

A few months ago, I bought my first Apple computer, which is a MacBook Pro, and it is awesome. It cost about $2000, which is a lot for me, and I figured I'd offset some of the costs by selling my previous computer, which is an old Dell laptop that I had for about 2 years (I was way overdue for an upgrade). However, when it came time to selling it, I decided against it. It was the first computer I used to install Apache on. I learned PHP, CSS, HTML, JavaScript on it. Not to mention all the SERIOUS web browsing. The keys on the home row have considerably more wear than the rest of the keys, which is evidence of how much I've had my fingers on the keyboard. I figure that the memories I have on this machine are worth more than the $200 or so I would get from selling it. As a result, I chose not to sell it, and now it sits in my closet. Anybody else have similar sentimental bonds to their previous computers?<p>I recall my very first computer - it was an old Packard Bell machine with a top of the line Pentium processor, and it had Windows 95 on it, and although I was very young and did not do much tech related stuff on it, I still used the hell out of it. Lots of educational games that my parents bought me, and lots of playing Sierra's "3D Ultra Pinball" and "The Incredible Toon Machine". Haha. I also remember my second computer which I used in a similar way which was a Pentium II and had Windows 98 on it. I used the HELL out of these machines.<p>When I was in high school, I thought it would be fun to take these 2 computers apart and destroy them in the process. I recall opening the hard drives with a screwdriver and throwing all the parts all over the yard. When I was done I threw them in the trash. Boy what a fucktard I was. Now that I just graduated college, I wish I had these machines :-/ I kept this regret in mind when making my decision NOT to sell my old laptop. :-)
======
wladimir
I used to feel this way about my old computers, I used to name my boxes and
always re-purposed them instead of selling/throwing them away when they were
replaced.

But things changed and I really didn't feel anything for getting rid of my
last computer (which I bought ~2004). Nowadays I guess I'm not that interested
in the specific hardware anymore. It's all exchangable and tends to work OK
these days. If it works reliably in Linux, it's fine with me.

On the other hand I can get sentimental when looking at my old software and
programs.

------
seclorum
I have a growing stack of machines I refuse to throw out. My wife hates me,
but when we have to re-boot after the Info-Apocalypse, this stack is going to
be worth its weight in homegrown rice and subsistence farmed guinea pig flesh
..

------
jfb
I used to. But I've gotten into the habit of selling on my current computer (a
Macintosh) every six months and upgrading. But selling my first NeXT Cube was
a real blow, I admit.

~~~
TuaAmin13
I agree with this. The really old and crusty ones are a bit sentimental, but
if you get rid of them before they get old and crusty there's no nostalgia.

For instance, I got rid of my Dell laptop that I used for 4 years in college,
but it was pretty difficult getting rid of my old Tandy that I had when I was
growing up. I'll kindly get off your lawn now :)

------
geekytenny
Yea, I still sleep next to an old 113mHz PC that is lying around on which i
run Linux. it is funny my Android phone runs much faster

------
pratamishus
Definitely! I buy new computers very rarely, coz I prefer upgrading old ones -
getting used to them :)

